# Anti Pet Shop Campaign



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Sign against it now.
​


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Pictures like that always make me want to cry 
I wish no animal ever had to suffer.

Maybe if enough of us made a fuss, and did it a lot, then pet shops would have to stop selling live animals.

But you'll always get people going in to pet shops as getting an animal from there is quick and easy, they dont know where the animal has come from and I doubt most people care


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I know, I don't think a 16 year old girl can do much, but we have to try.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

ohhh.. didn't know it was like that!
I was only 9 when I got my guinea pigs and 10 when I got my rabbit, I read a book about each animal and it didn't say anything about breeders. I'm 12 now and all the pets are fine, but in future I will get them from breeders if I can!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> ohhh.. didn't know it was like that!
> I was only 9 when I got my guinea pigs and 10 when I got my rabbit, I read a book about each animal and it didn't say anything about breeders. I'm 12 now and all the pets are fine, but in future I will get them from breeders if I can!


My own hamster is from a pet shop too- I didn't know either. At least it makes people aware.  xx


----------

